# Mens suit hire



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

I have some visitors arriving shortly - and need to find somewhere to hire a suit for one evening - my visitor cannot hire before hand as he is on a vessel sailing from Singapore and I have just a couple of days once he arrives to get the hire sorted - does anybody know where you can hire suit/tuxedo in Dubai??


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Lindsey Langham said:


> I have some visitors arriving shortly - and need to find somewhere to hire a suit for one evening - my visitor cannot hire before hand as he is on a vessel sailing from Singapore and I have just a couple of days once he arrives to get the hire sorted - does anybody know where you can hire suit/tuxedo in Dubai??


I've seen a place on Diyafah St in satwa opposite pizza hut that hires DJs.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

There's also a dress hire shop on the 1st Floor of the Jumeirah Centre on Beach Road.
Pretty sure you would get a tux in there.


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I've seen a place on Diyafah St in satwa opposite pizza hut that hires DJs.


great, many thanks for the info.


----------



## andy121 (Jun 5, 2012)

You should go to Tom's Fashion His website is TomsFashion . com and the address is 19, Soi Preeda, Sukhumvit Soi 8, Bangkok 10110, Thailand


----------

